# أتكحل



## atchan

ما معنى الكلمه الملونه

وانا ما اقدر اتحكل هالشي الحين


----------



## Mahaodeh

في أي لهجة؟ وهل هي أتكحل كما في العنوان أم أتحكل كما في الجملة؟


----------



## atchan

صراحه ما أعرف أي واحده منهم صحيحه
بس لو عندهم معنيين مخلفيين يا ريت تفيدني بهم


----------



## WadiH

نحتاج إلى السياق الذي وردت فيه الجملة لنتعرف على الكلمة


----------



## atchan

مثلا قال لي واحد 

متى راح تتزوج

وأنا جاوبته أني ما أقدر أتحكل أو أتكحل (لا أعرف الكلمة الصحيحه) هذا الشيئ في الأيام هذه


----------



## ayed

ربما أن فعل(أتكحل) كناية عن الزواج
أي لا أستطيع الزواج حالياً


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لك وأظن أن هناك مشكلة في الكلمة بعينها


----------



## zouied2000

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اريد ان اضيف فق انو في اللهجة الجزائرية أتكحل معناها معاكسة البنات
مثال .انا رايح انكحل     يعني رايح  . انعاكس


----------



## rayloom

zouied2000 said:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اريد ان اضيف فق انو في اللهجة الجزائرية أتكحل معناها معاكسة البنات
> مثال .انا رايح انكحل     يعني رايح  . انعاكس



ههه بهذا المعنى هي موجودة كذلك في اللهجة الحجازية.
رايح أكحّل، رايح يكحّل.
بمعنى البصبصة، مش المعاكسة تحديدا.


----------



## Arabia Saudita gusto

*الكلمة الصحيحة عندنا هنا في السعودية هي ( كحل ) . وهي في مامعنى : قلم اسود يوضع داخل العين وهو من أدوات التجميل . ويقال عندنا اتحكل اي: ( اضعه ) داخل عيني . و إن شاء الله فهمتوأ !!*


----------



## ayed

arabia saudita gusto said:


> *الكلمة الصحيحة عندنا هنا في السعودية هي ( كحل ) . وهي في مامعنى : قلم اسود يوضع داخل العين وهو من أدوات التجميل . ويقال عندنا اتحكل اي: ( اضعه ) داخل عيني . و إن شاء الله فهمتوأ !!*


 أهلاً بك يا أخت في منتدى اللغة العربية

الكحل: هو المادة ا لسوداء(المسحوق الأسود)
أما وضعه بداخل جفني العينين فباستعمال(الميل أو المرود) وهذه أدوات قديمه حل محلها حالياً أدوات الزينة الحديثة أنت أعلم بها مني.
وأوافقك في استعمال  الفعل :اتحكل أو اتكحل كلاهما بمعنى أي وضع الكحل بداخل الجفنين للزينة

وشكراً على المشاركة


----------

